# Wohay my Reds finally ripped up some beefheart



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I kept trying my little P's with chunks of Beef heart but they didnt seem able to bite it, they are about 1" in size anyway yesterday I decided to try them again and this time they ripped it to shreds hehe









You can see just how vicous these things can be when they get going









Anyway pointless thread but wanted to share my joy!

Take Care

T


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i know how good it feels when u first see em eating ...when i first saw em i had a massive rush ...just wait till they get big enough for live food that i a wicked sight . they will grow quick i have had mine for 2 months and they are 3 and a bit inches and they started as 1 inchers !!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Technium said:


> Anyway pointless thread but wanted to share my joy!


 Dont see anything pointless about it. Nothing bad about ever showing off your pride and joys!!

Seems like you have natural born killers in the making!! Congrats!!


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks Steveling and Rhomzilla,

I can see these Piranhas taking up alot of my time, still it beats sitting in front of the TV eh? lol

T


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup, I don't see it's pointless..... Its really is a sight I treasure when I see my Ps tearing up beef heart or poor feeders...... That is a pride for us as Ps owner. I even video record the action when they are on feeding frenzy....... just to immortalized the moment and show it to family and friends...... I will sure post the video here when I have the time......


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Technium said:


> I kept trying my little P's with chunks of Beef heart but they didnt seem able to bite it, they are about 1" in size anyway yesterday I decided to try them again and this time they ripped it to shreds hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good to hear that good luck


----------

